# Pot of Chili



## Vermin999 (Oct 16, 2012)

Used my Perfect Tortilla molds and put some whole wheat tortillas in them, pot of chili cooking down.






Pot of chili done cooking





Plated,  chili in the tortilla shell, some tortilla chips on the side. Chili  topped with cheese and green onion, only thing missing is some sour  cream which we ran out of.


----------



## bbquzz (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks great V, I like the tortilla molds, may have to put them on my short list.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks mighty good.


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 17, 2012)

Beeutiful


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks great.  

BOB
but our low 80s is still too warm for chili


----------



## Janet H (Oct 18, 2012)

Is there a secret to keeping the tortilla bowls from disintegrating under the chili?


----------



## Vermin999 (Oct 18, 2012)

Janet H said:


> Is there a secret to keeping the tortilla bowls from disintegrating under the chili?




The tortilla was crispy and the chili was pretty thick with very little liquid.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 20, 2012)

For runny chili..eat quick..lol. Now my experiences with this food strategy only extends to Fritoes with Wolf Brand in the can..lol. I bet it would be sorta similar. It really takes a good while to make a Fritoe Pie get soggy. Thick chili might take a week to soak in there. We may need to run some scientifical expuriments on this bizness.


----------



## Janet H (Oct 20, 2012)

Fritos seem to be protected from getting soggy by vast quantities of fat (see scary label below) but if you are using fresh tortillas there isn't so much ... I'm thinking that lining the hot bowl with some shredded cheese might prevent a blow out - clearly to testing will be needed


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 20, 2012)

Dang..I knew something was up with them things. We used to buy em to peddle at some chilli extravaganzas and such things. Few freebie retirement parties etc. Got them at Sams in the cases of single serve packs. Mix em up right in the bag with a T or two of either home made or Sams Chili. Know we keep some years past the expiry date..and they tasted just fine. Dont guess the micro world finds grease very healthy either..lol.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Oct 21, 2012)

Janet H said:


> Fritos seem to be protected from getting soggy by vast quantities of fat (see scary label below) but if you are using fresh tortillas there isn't so much ... I'm thinking that lining the hot bowl with some shredded cheese might prevent a blow out -* clearly to testing will be needed*
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195


 
I like your thinking.  Kinda like BBQing, even the "_failures_" are delicious.

BOB


----------



## Frank h (Oct 21, 2012)

That is some good looking food , brother. I can't wait to do some chili or baked beans on my WSM 
And after that some smoked Mac n cheese and then some baked zitis with eye-Taliban sausage !


----------

